# Netzwerkeinrichtung - brauche Hilfe

## Martux

Hallo Leute! Was ich vorhabe klingt eigentlich ganz einfach, treibt mich aber wegen der großen Fülle an unterschiedlichen Info's langsam zur Verzweiflung...

Also, folgendes Vorhaben:

Ein 2. (Linux)-Rechner soll über meinen Hauptrechner ins Internet. Desweiteren brauche ich die Möglichkeit, Dateien zwischen den beiden hin- und herzuschieben.

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Netzwerk/Internetfreigabe noch gar nicht beschäftigt, da ich bisher immer nur einen Rechner rumstehen hatte. Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps, wie ich das einrichten kann.

Danke, Marcus

EDIT: Ach ja, das ganze sollte möglichst mit dhcp ohne große Konfiguration klappen. Welche Programme könnt Ihr da auf Client/Server-Seite empfehlen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ein 2. (Linux)-Rechner soll über meinen Hauptrechner ins Internet.

 

Auf dem Hauptrechner Iptables in den Kernel und als Programm installieren, NAT Regel konfigurieren und Routing einrichten.

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Desweiteren brauche ich die Möglichkeit, Dateien zwischen den beiden hin- und herzuschieben.

 

Du hast die Qual der Wahl... FTP, NFS, SCP (Secure Copy als Bestandteil von SSH) etc.

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Netzwerk/Internetfreigabe noch gar nicht beschäftigt, da ich bisher immer nur einen Rechner rumstehen hatte. Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps, wie ich das einrichten kann.

 

Googeln und das rauspicken was dir am eingänglichsten erscheint.

 *Martux wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ach ja, das ganze sollte möglichst mit dhcp ohne große Konfiguration klappen. Welche Programme könnt Ihr da auf Client/Server-Seite empfehlen?

 

Oehm... was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ansonsten net-misc/dhcp.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## Martux

Argh! Es geht schon los... Nachdem ich die 2. Realtek NIC eingebaut habe gibt mir ifconfig -a nur:

```

dummy0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 4E:DB:C4:82:55:FB

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:98

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1624 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1563 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:1043307 (1018.8 Kb)  TX bytes:386748 (377.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Basisadresse:0x2e00

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1482 (1.4 Kb)  TX bytes:1482 (1.4 Kb)

```

Eth0 ist mein DSL-Modem, aber wo ist eth1? Wie gesagt baugleiche Karte, lspci zeigt auch beide an...

----------

## Gibheer

hast du die zweite karte in der /etc/conf.d/net konfiguriert (also ne feste IP gegeben?) und die karte auch gestartet? falls /etc/init.d/net.eth1 nicht vorhanden sein sollte, mach einfach ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1 und dann kannst du sie mit /etc/init.d/net.eth1 starten. Vielleicht dann noch in den default tunlevel setzen, damit sie auch immer brav beim start des rechners ihre arbeit tut ^^

----------

## Martux

Ja, das habe ich gemacht, mit der Fehlermeldung:

```

* Service net.eth1 starting

 network interface eth1 does not exist

 Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.eth1 failed to start

```

Meine /conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

```

/etc/dnsmasq.conf

```

interface=eth1

```

Eth1 geht nach wie vor nicht zu starten  :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal die ausgabe von dmesg an, ob du da ne fehlermeldung findest bezüglich der netzwerkkarten.

zum anderen könntest du die ausgabe von lspci hier posten

----------

## Martux

dmesg bringt zu dem Thema nur:

```

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

```

lspci:

```

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## Anarcho

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> hast du die zweite karte in der /etc/conf.d/net konfiguriert (also ne feste IP gegeben?) und die karte auch gestartet? falls /etc/init.d/net.eth1 nicht vorhanden sein sollte, mach einfach ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1 und dann kannst du sie mit /etc/init.d/net.eth1 starten. Vielleicht dann noch in den default tunlevel setzen, damit sie auch immer brav beim start des rechners ihre arbeit tut ^^

 

Was soll das denn für ein Tipp sein? ifconfig -a zeigt alle Netzwerkkarten an, egal ob up oder down.

Und wenn es das device nicht gibt wird auch ein net.eth1 kein device anlegen können.

Versuche mal den Treiber als Modul zu bauen (oder, falls dies bereits der Fall ist, fest in den Kernel) und zu laden. Eventuell mal nach dem booten entladen und neuladen und in dmesg nachschauen.

----------

## Gibheer

sorry, ich kenne nicht alle programmparameter auswendig, deswegen war das mein versuch, dass vllt zum laufen zu bringen ...

*indiebashbegebundallesauswendiglern*

----------

## TheSmallOne

Schon seltsamm, wenn es doch dasgleiche Modell ist.

Interessant wäre m.E. auch die Infos, die bem Booten ausgegeben werden.

----------

## Martux

Hallo! Danke für die Antworten bisher.

Ich habe einfach mal interessehalber die Karten umgesteckt um zu sehen ob nicht ein Hardwaredefekt vorliegt.

Gentoo zeigt mir jetzt auch brav beide NICs an:

```

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:98

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4324 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:2494380 (2.3 Mb)  TX bytes:1094451 (1.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0x2f00

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:70

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4e00

```

Danach habe ich net.eth1 mit net.lo verlinkt und gestartet. Dmesg sagt jetzt folgendes:

```

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4061

eth1: link down

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4061

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4061

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4061

```

Die 2. (neue) Netzwerkkarte gibt keinerlei Lebenszeichen von sich, blinkt nicht und läßt sich trotz IP-Adresse auch nicht pingen. Was meint Ihr? Ich tippe mittlerweile auf einen Hardwaredefekt.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Die 2. (neue) Netzwerkkarte gibt keinerlei Lebenszeichen von sich, blinkt nicht und läßt sich trotz IP-Adresse auch nicht pingen. Was meint Ihr? Ich tippe mittlerweile auf einen Hardwaredefekt.

 

Nicht tippen, wissen  :Smile: 

Einfach mal jede der beiden Karten für sich alleine laufen lassen und schauen ob selbige funktioniert wenn ja, ist kein HW defekt vorhanden   :Cool: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Martux

Ihr lieben,

ich bin einen Schritt weiter, habe das Netzwerk aber immer noch nicht eingerichtet bekommen.

Also die NIC vom Server geht jetzt und hat auch eine IP:

```

ifconfig eth1

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:70

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4e00

```

Die /conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

iface_eth0="dhcp"

alias_eth1="192.168.0.1"

broadcast_eth1="192.168.1.255"

netmask_eth1="255.255.255.0"

```

Route sagt

```

route -n 

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.0.116.39    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.166.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.0.116.39    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Die links in /etc/init.d scheinen korrekt:

net.eth0 -> net.lo

net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

In der /etc/hosts sieht es so aus:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       amarok

192.168.0.1     amarok

```

Auf dem anderen Rechner, einem Laptop, sieht es ähnlich aus:

```

ifconfig eth0

eth0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:D5:14:1B:05

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4e00

```

/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

alias_eth1="192.168.0.2"

broadcast_eth1="192.168.1.255"

netmask_eth1="255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

route -n:

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0             0 lo

0.0.0.0          192.168.0.1   0.0.0.0          UG   0      0             0 eth0

```

Und last but not least, die /etc/hosts:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1      kaskara

192.168.0.2   kaskara

```

Puuu, ein Haufen Zeug. Eigentlich sollte es doch so gehen? Aber ping bringt immer nur ein "host unreachable" auf beiden Rechnern.

Was mir spontan komisch aufgefallen ist, daß bei route bei beiden Maschinen 192.168.0.0 bei den NICs vorkommt.

Bitte helft, mir fällt nichts mehr ein (*me verzweifelt die Haare rauf*)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

deine IP-Adressen passen nicht zu den broadcast-Adressen.

Wenn dann schon 192.168.0.1 bzw. .2 und als broadcast die 192.168.0.255 oder aber als netmask 255.255.254.0, aber so wie es jetzt ist ist es schlicht falsch.

und wieso du alias/netmask/broadcast nochmal explizit setzt ist mir auch nicht klar.

Der Routingeintrag zu 192.168.0.0 besagt eigentlich nichts weiter als das vom Rechner aus dieses Netz aus direkt und zwar über ganz rechts angegebene NIC erreichbar ist.

----------

## Martux

Habe das jetzt so wie von Think4UrS11 empfohlen auf broadcast 192.168.0.255 gestellt, immer noch ohne Erfolg  :Sad: 

Die alias/broadcast/netmask/broadcast-Einträge sind wieder raus.

Bekomme immer noch:

```

ping 192.168.0.2

PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

```

----------

## think4urs11

Poste mal bitte den output von netstat -rn sowie ifconfig -a von beiden Rechnern sowie cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward com Server.

Sofern du es installiert hast auch den output von mii-tool bzw. ethtool für alle eth*-NICs.

----------

## Martux

Aaalso... 

Alles 1. Server, 2. Laptop:

```

netstat -rn

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags   MSS Fenster irtt Iface

217.0.116.39    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0

192.168.166.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 vmnet8

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         217.0.116.39    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ppp0

```

```

netstat -rn

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags   MSS Fenster irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

```

```

ifconfig -a

dummy0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 3A:EF:EA:14:09:8C

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:98

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5330 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4562 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:5577874 (5.3 Mb)  TX bytes:520639 (508.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0x2f00

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:70

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4e00

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:3558 (3.4 Kb)  TX bytes:3558 (3.4 Kb)

ppp0      Protokoll:Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung

          inet Adresse:84.172.202.190  P-z-P:217.0.116.39  Maske:255.255.255.255

          UP PUNKTZUPUNKT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:4960 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:3

          RX bytes:5444972 (5.1 Mb)  TX bytes:406131 (396.6 Kb)

vmnet8    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:56:C0:00:08

          inet Adresse:192.168.166.1  Bcast:192.168.166.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

ifconfig -a

dummy0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 3A:EF:EA:14:09:8C

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:FC:5F:1B:70

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4e00

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:3558 (3.4 Kb)  TX bytes:3558 (3.4 Kb)

```

(Habe die Ausgabe vom Server nochmal eingefügt und die Adressen geändert....)

```

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 

1

```

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also vielleicht übersehe ich was, aber die Einstellungen sehen okay aus.

Kann es vielleicht ein Hardwarproblem sein? Wie hast du die beiden Rechner verbunden? Benutzt du einen Hub/Switch? Vielleicht liegt dort ein Defekt vor.

Oder benutzt du ein Crossover-Kabel?

Leuchten die Link-LEDs an den beteiligten Karten?

----------

## Martux

OMG, die Hölle geht weiter...

Jetzt habe ich in den Server eine niegelnagelneue NIC (Realtek) eingebaut. Die funktioniert auch und bekommt eine IP. Das setup ist genau so wie in meinem letzten Post.

Trotzdem habe ich das Problem, daß wenn ich die 2. Rechner verbinde, das Link-Lämpchen nicht leuchtet.

Die Karte geht aber, denn wenn ich die DSL-Leitung darauf lege klappt alles.

Nach wie vor gibt es nur den "host unreachable"-Fehler.

Der Laptop hat leider kein Link-Lämpchen, aber die NIC geht, denn auch hier kann ich ohne Probleme das DSL-Modem anschließen.  Die NIC dort ist einvia rhine onboard chip, den ich fest im Kernel drin habe.

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun? Ich habe HArdwarefehler in NICs und Kabeln ausgeschlossen, das setup scheint ok >> nichts geht! Hilfeeee  :Sad: 

/EDIT:

Was vergessen: Direkt nach dem starten des laptops zeigt mir die Konsole auf Strg*Alt*F12 "link eth0 down" an, aber im runlevel default wird die gestartet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nicht hauen, wenn es schon gesagt worden ist:

Wie verbindest du beide Rechner?

Mit nem Switch/Hub/direkt?

Bei Direkt brauchst du ein Cross-Over-Kabel.

Tobi

----------

## Martux

Ähh, direkt mit nem twisted pair Kabel... von denen ich jetzt auch schon mehrere probiert habe...

----------

## c_m

--.--

Nim nen Crosslink....

----------

## Finswimmer

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crosskabel

Sowas brauchst du.

----------

## Martux

DAS WAR'S!!!

Danke Leute. Da habe ich 3 Netzwerkkabel hier rumfliegen und keins ist ein Crosslink.

Damit geht jetzt wenigstens ein ordnungsgemäßes "ping".

Allerdings habe ich noch Probleme mit NAT.

Der Laptop kann über den Server noch keine Internet-Adressen pingen. Ich habe beide Kernel nach 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml

konfiguriert.  Reicht es, wenn ich da auf Client-Seite

```

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.01" )

```

stehen habe, oder muß ich auf der Server-Seite auch noch was eintragen?

Desweiteren hatte ich gedacht, die Ordnerfreigabe über KDE zu machen und habe deswegen LISA emerged.

Aber wenn ich da *irgendeinen* Ordner, ob als root oder user, freigeben möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

```

kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'fileshare'.

```

Ich habe danach gegoogled und hier im Forum gesucht, aber nix gefunden.

Hat da jemand von Euch am Laufen?

Auf jeden Fall mal danke bis hierher, ohne Euch wäre ich verloren  :Wink: 

Gruß, MArcus

----------

## slick

Besser wie die Home-router-Howto kann man die Inbetriebnahme von NAT nicht erklären. Hast das auch komplett gelesen? Insbesondere die Stelle

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/home-router-howto.xml#doc_chap5_sect3 ist interessant.

Für Probleme anderer Art (LISA) bitte einen neuen Thread aufmachen, nicht mehrere Probleme in einem Thread mischen. By the way, die Suche brachte dazu das: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416226-highlight-kdelibs+module+fileshare.html

----------

